# The sky EXPLODED !!!!



## FERAL ONE (Jun 2, 2011)

been gone all week to gulf shores and the first night we were treated to quite a show !!! i saw this happen and said " please please please let me have that on a picture "  and i did !!!  this was just across from the gulf state park .


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 2, 2011)

wow


----------



## Bruz (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome shot!


----------



## marknga (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow... incredible capture!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice capture!


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 2, 2011)

nice pic


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow great capture dude!I bet there was alot of noise that came with that!


----------



## carver (Jun 2, 2011)

Fine shot FERAL


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that how we get wee tiny baby clouds?


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 2, 2011)

That right there is a Beaut!!! Way to go man, I know your are stoked about that capture.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 2, 2011)

VERY cool.


----------



## Shug (Jun 2, 2011)

Great picture


----------



## athensbass (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2011)

Great timing on that mush, Feral.  You got yourself an awesome shot there.

Hoss


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Jun 3, 2011)

wicked!! great shot!


----------



## scottypp (Jun 3, 2011)

that's a great shop..timing is everything


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jun 3, 2011)

thats awesome great pic


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 3, 2011)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 3, 2011)

Once in a lifetime shot,right there.TOTALLY SMOKIN


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, wow!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 5, 2011)

Nat Geographic Mag couldn't pick a better cover!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great capture!  It sure looks like an awesome explosion!  Congratulations!


----------

